# What IS Spud?



## Spea (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Spud is my 10 week old kitten that is Siamese colored, but came from an all black feral mom and unknown father. The area he came from is not an area where people are likely to have purebred animals. I have seen a few Siamese looking types of tomcats around, but I don't think that any of them are even close to being purebred. 

I suppose I'm asking if in order for a cat to have Siamese coloring, must they actually be Siamese (or have some Siamese in them somewhere along the line) or can a cat be Siamese colored and have no Siamese lineage?

So, can you make an educated guess on what Spud is? Besides, totally and ridiculously adorable.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

"Siamese" coloration isn't limited to just Siamese - the color pattern is called "pointed" - basically dark points (legs, tail, nose/face, ears) on a lighter-colored body.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_coloration

The pointed pattern originated in Siamese and other Asian breeds, but it has been bred into many Western breeds.

However, looking at Spud's kitten pics, his blue eyes and facial structure DOES say Siamese to me - at least a bit! I feel like he DOES have some Siamese in his lineage somewhere :}


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Spud looks like a Siamese! Chocolate or Seal point. He's a very cute little Spud!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He does look like he has some Siamese lineage. Spud is adorable. Looking forward to more pictures of him!


----------



## Spea (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you all! I thought he had Siamese in him too, I'm glad we agree. Whatever he is, I am so absolutely in love with him already. He is a really cool kitten. 

He was basically a mute until this past week but he's definitely found his voice... and now he won't stop talking. It's very cute, like he's catching up on lost time the past ten weeks of saying absolutely nothing! I've heard that lots of talking is a trait of Siamese cats? Not sure how accurate that is. 

Anyway, here's some more pictures, because I have hundreds (thousands?) of him on my phone and I've finally found a place that I can put them without judgement.


----------



## Spea (Apr 24, 2016)

Hopefully all 8 attachments are showing for you! I can only see 6 of them even though I uploaded 8.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You should have a cuteness alert to that post!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Spud is great! He's a throwback to an earlier generation somwhere in his ancestry... no doubt he looks just like his great great grandpa or something.


----------



## RomanLilith (Jun 15, 2016)

my kittens are the exact same! There was a solid black mom, unknown father. The litter of five had a long hair tortie, long hair grey, and then my three which are a short haired dilute tortie, and a long and short hair "Siamese" looking kittens.








The two color pointed kittens both have bright blue eyes. It amazes me the variation that can be in one litter


----------



## RomanLilith (Jun 15, 2016)

oh! I just did a little more research and theres a breed called "birman" which have color points like the Siamese but are much fluffier and rounder.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Birmans have pure white feet.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The Siamese color pattern is a recessive gene, which means both parents must carry it for their kittens to have it. If the mother had been color pointed, all the kittens would be color pointed. But since she was black, one of her parents was color pointed.

Here's some more info on color points....
Siamese Cat Coat Color Genetics: Gene Mutation & Albinism?Also Found in Humans?


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

The Himalayan gene has been in the general cat population for decades. Siamese were extremely popular in the 1950s and 60s when not many people spayed or neutered.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Spud is *cute*, is what Spud is.  Give him some snuggles!


----------

